# R34 GTR wide body kit concept.



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi guys,

Just want to have some input for this photoshop from you. Tell me what you think?
Yes it is a Ferrari back end put on a R34 GTR, but that's just to get an ida of these "super" deiffusers we find on supercars now. . . . and wheels are BMWs by the way . . .noooooooo!!!:chuckle:

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Pantera Chris (Jan 7, 2010)

looks pretty awesome mate


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Think that look mental, but if i had it my way i would lose the rear vents and put a curve on the one in the front wing.

Tony


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

daddy diffuser


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I'd buy it :thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

The rear is a little TOO busy for me, still very nice


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Looks like the one I had for sale on here a while back.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

I like it looks good!


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

a bit too much for me


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

davew said:


> Looks like the one I had for sale on here a while back.


Hey Dave,

I know that car and have seated in side last year . .lol


Met the previous owner at USS in Nagoya and had a little chat with him.

That car was massive, but fugly . .thought those front fenders where cool in some way . . . other then that looked abit overblown up and cheap.

Great you get hold of it and could actually sell it, very difficult to sell such a looking car in japan now.
Here are the pics of it when it was at USS

















and by the way did you happen to know who does those front fenders?


----------



## Pantera Chris (Jan 7, 2010)

god thats hideous. Poor GTR


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Pantera Chris said:


> god thats hideous. Poor GTR


It's a GT-T:chuckle:


----------



## Pantera Chris (Jan 7, 2010)

davew said:


> It's a GT-T:chuckle:


Oh. Thats ok then :chuckle:


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Both a bit too Max Power imho.

Cheers,


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Not my thing at all on that GTR.

I think it livened up that GTT alright though!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Get's the Max Power vote from me.

Fair play if it's functional stuff for racing, otherwise it just tries too hard IMHO


----------



## fr0sty (Nov 28, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just want to have some input for this photoshop from you. Tell me what you think?
> Yes it is a Ferrari back end put on a R34 GTR, but that's just to get an ida of these "super" deiffusers we find on supercars now. . . . and wheels are BMWs by the way . . .noooooooo!!!:chuckle:
> ...


the rear opening on the rear wheel arch would be a no no for me ... but the rest is pure class especially all that big opened up space on the rear bumper


----------



## Spoony (Feb 2, 2009)

Pantera Chris said:


> Oh. Thats ok then :chuckle:


:clap:

front is ok, but the back looks like a pregnant ballon


----------

